# why hp desktop computer not turning on



## ssmith (Jun 17, 2010)

I have an HP desktop with the power button located at the top of the tower. It will not turn on when I power it up. I have check all the connectors, everything was secure. I tried replaceing the button cell battery, still nothing. You can see a green light illimunating through case where the vent screen is in the back, so I guess it's getting power. Any other suggestions? please..........


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

So you have checked all the power cable connection inside the box? 
What is the model # of this hp? 

Have you tried disconnecting the power cable from the motherboard and re seating it 
Also the Front or top panel cables are connected to the right places?


----------



## ssmith (Jun 17, 2010)

It's a Pavillion slimlime s3720y. inside the box? not sure what wires are what inside the box.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you been experiencing any problems prior to this one?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Inside your computer case that is what i meant by the box sorry


----------



## ssmith (Jun 17, 2010)

no I have never had any other expierences and personally I think this is odd. Do computers usually decide overnight that it wasn't going to power on the next day?lol. Any ways will disconnect power to the motherboard damage it even more in case I end up having to take it to a tech? hopefully not.....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ssmith said:


> Do computers usually decide overnight that it wasn't going to power on the next day?....


It is not at all uncommon and particular with OEM PC's.



ssmith said:


> . Any ways will disconnect power to the motherboard damage it even more in case I end up having to take it to a tech?


No but be certain to UNPLUG the power cord to the PSU and push the case power button a few times and touch a metal area of the case before touching anything inside.


----------



## ssmith (Jun 17, 2010)

on the back of the box where the power cord connects is a little red switch looking thing. I unplugged the power cord and slide the red switch down and then back to its original position. The computer will now turn on but the date on it was dec. something of 09. it's all good now I think. Hopefully that little red switch thing was the reset........ lol. Thank you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The "little red switch thing" converts the PSU to 240V. Power swithces (On/Off are commonly black and marked I-0 for On-Off.
I'm leaning toward a failing PSU. If your time/date does not stay accurtae you ned to replace the CMOS battery.


----------

